#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Reviews >  >  A Journey to Sri Lankan highest Waterfall- Bambarakanda waterfall!!

## Medusa

It's located in the Kalupahana, Badulla-Colombo A4 highway.You have to walk among 5 km from the main road. The waterfall is well maintained you can take bathe  :swimming:  :swimming: and photographs.The place is very beautiful. The waterfall is in the middle of the forest. You can enjoy the forest view while you are walking. There's some leeches as well. But If you wear shoes and shocks it isn't a big deal at all.
There's a small shop near to the fall you can get foods and beverages from there. The dress changing rooms and washroom facilities are there. The water is very cool. The waterfall is very beautiful and enjoyable.  :love: 
For me it was a very amazing journey.You can hire vehicle from the main road as well. But if you can you must walk then only you can enjoy many things from there.

----------

